# Looking for a breeder in MI



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

If you go back to the PCA website (Poodle Club of America), click on "Find a Poodle" on the left side and you should get a map. Contact the breeder referral person of the affiliated poodle clubs in Michigan and anywhere else you are prepared to travel (don't know how close you are to adjacent states or Canada). Personally, I would be nervous as a cat having a puppy shipped to me. Plus, if you have young kids, you want to make sure you like the temperaments of the breeder's dogs, and the best way to do that is to meet them.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi poodlemom

If you're in Auburn Hills, you're really pretty close to Canadian breeders in Ontario, too. So you might check out the Canadian Kennel Club, too ... or maybe Arreau or one of the Canadian members could advise you.

Here's a link to the CKC's poodle puppy listings:
The Canadian Kennel Club > CKC Services > the puppy list

Good luck!
best,
robin


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

And for reds or apricots you can fill out a puppy application for the members of the Apricot Red Poodle Club Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club

There are quite a few club members in that region.

Good Luck!


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody!! I'm sooo excited, I think I'm driving my husband crazy LOL, He's excited too but I feel like I'm about to have another baby! I think I've made my girls poodle addicts and the puppy isn't even here yet, they run around screaming when ever the commercial for Clifford the Big Red Dog comes on and they see Clifford's friend Cleo the poodle, "WE LOVE PLEWDULLS"!!! LOL but thanks every one I'm on a mission and absorbing all the info I can get my hands on.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> And for reds or apricots you can fill out a puppy application for the members of the Apricot Red Poodle Club Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club
> 
> There are quite a few club members in that region.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks! I filled out the app and I got several responses! I have several links I have to make a decision from, Thanks again, I really appreciate all of your help!:angel2:


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

*Email Responses!*

I apologize for triple posting in this thread, I didn't want to start a whole new thread about the same thing. I did as Nola suggested and I filled out a puppy application for the Red Apricot Poodle Club and I received several responses. Including one from her, she's been so helpful, I can't thank you guys enough for the help, this really is easing some of the anxiety I'm feeling.


Lido experience
I haven't contacted yet.


Cantope Poodles
This one kind of made me uneasy because of the amount of dogs being produced, I been reading and I found them having too many litters isn't someone I should pursue, I don't know? 

Retniw
My husband called her (Judy)this afternoon, her husband answered, he said she was out of town but to call back on Sunday, he was really nice. I also filled out a puppy app on her site.

Louter Creek Hunting Poodles
I haven't contacted yet.

I'm making my way down my list, in between reading poodle books and web info,I haven't contacted every one just yet, but I'm pretty confident in all the ones who responded, with the exception of Cantope, :afraid: it just makes me nervous will all of those dogs being bred like that...am I wrong? What do you guys think?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

The ARPC is for the most part a pretty "closed" club. On occasion a member slips in that doesn't really fit the profile or subscribe to the same breeding practices, but current members do really try to screen prospective members and prospects usually get in after proving they involve themselves in showing/proving and then breeding to improve the color.

A more PC way to say that is ARPC advocates AKC as the only standard by which the poodle should be judged and you will find that the breeder members all (except for a very few) participate in AKC events- whether conformation or obedience, agility, working, etc, test and then selectively breed to the best/proven and tested studs.

That said, I'll address the too many litters theory. MOST ARPC members, myself included, are breeding a litter for their next show dog/rally champion/Working Achieve and do in fact (well not me - but I might have 2 litters this year) have several litters a year. To discount a known top producing kennel because of the number of litters would potentially be to discount a beautiful/quality bred pet. Think Dassin, Litlanns, Donnchada, Unique, Kaylens all top names producing some of the best known and top quality poodles alive. 

When you are told to watch out for too many litters, it would be better said to evaluate what the breeders are giving back with their litters. Are they breeding brother to sister just to produce and sell? or are they breeding to improve their line - choosing the most select and investing, qualifying, testing and then breeding again?

You will see kennels producing lots of litters, not showing or participating in anyway in the qualifying of the breed, not testing and therefore not improving the breed (which should be our goal as breeders)!

Those are the ones to really evaluate.

Opinions always differ, but that is mine.

Tab

PS Will send you a pm


----------

